# ذراعاها/ذراعيها



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم.
تجلس (ميا) على الأريكة و ذراعاها/ذراعيها تحيطان بركبتيها.
أيهما الصحيح؟


----------



## cherine

ذراعاها. لستُ متأكدة من إعرابها، لكن لا يوجد ما يدعو لنصب أو جر الكلمة، لذا فهي مرفوعة.


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الواو في <وذراعاها تحيطان بركبتيها> واو حالية والجملة في محل نصب حال و(ذراعاها) مبتدأ مرفوع لهذه الجملة الحالية.


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

شكراً جزيلاً لكما.


----------

